# How can I uninstall Windows Media Player>



## mikeyp23 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hello people, as nobody helped me with my problem im resorting to removing the program from the PC entirely. However I cant delete the folder as it says it is being used whenever i try. Ive also tried the Add/Remove programs function but thats no good either.

Does anyone know how I can delete Windows Media Player 9? Help is appreciated greatly...


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

You can't on XP...possible with 98 though...information at the link below...

http://zdnet.com.com/2100-1104-957704.html

At the bottom of the page in the above link... someone has posted a fix to remove it from XP...remember though..although they say it worked for them it may not for you....


----------



## maximo (Jul 25, 2002)

hey panjo what is your OS? if it is XP or ME, do the following: go to Start, Run, type in: RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\Windows\INF\wmp.inf,Uninstall then click Ok. hope that helps you!!


----------



## somak_de (Dec 1, 2002)

try this:
--------------
Go to Start Run Type in

RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\Windows\INF\wmp.inf,Uninstall

Then click Ok

Now go back to Start | Run
To re-install WMP8
Copy or type 

rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP64 132 c:\windows\inf\mplayer2.inf
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)
rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection InstallWMP7 132 c:\windows\inf\wmp.inf
(Point it to the Windows XP CD)
---------------

it is same as of maximo only it has a option to reinstall wmp8 in case you need


----------



## bob054 (Jan 30, 2004)

If you have windows xp, go to 'add and delete' BUT click "ADD AND DELETE WINDOWS PROGRAMS" . Click the box for the media player. Make sure thats all that is checked. Click delete. If you have regseeker, go there, clean registry and finish the job
Bobby


----------



## Skudge (Dec 7, 2002)

How do you get rid of the windows media player folder from c:\programs files?


----------



## grimreapor (Jun 28, 2004)

if youve got windows xp then you go to add/remove-select the third item in the column on the left(add/remove windows components) a box should ope up with some more options you can remove scroll down to you see windows media player select it only next it and follow the instructions 
this should uninstall it for you with out issues


----------



## Skudge (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes I know how to uninstall it. I want to know how to remove the folder from c:\Program files?


----------



## maximo (Jul 25, 2002)

it sounds as if all you really need to do is manually go to : C:/Program Files/Windows Media Player; high-lite WMP folder once, hold Shift, while the Shift is held down press the Delete button; you will get a pop-up asking if this is what you really want yes or no in your case yes if you want to delete it. !!!NOTE!!!! if you do it this way, its gone for good, as opposed to just deleting it, and it going to the Recycle Bin, and then clearing it from the Recycle Bin. it goes to the Recycle Bin just in case you want to restore the folder, (in case of accidental deleting). hope this helps!!


----------



## Skudge (Dec 7, 2002)

no that doesent work


----------



## grimreapor (Jun 28, 2004)

did you uninstall it thought add/remove first then tryed to delete the file..............
if yes..
then it sounds like some programs need the wmp installed to work propperly (eg.msn,bs,kazaa) but away round this is to install another player (eg.realone pro or sumthin) and select all options for what to play default so essencally its not needed for anything to run 
plz tell me if it solves your problem.


----------



## Skudge (Dec 7, 2002)

I have winamp as my default player. The only other hing I can think of is Sonic Advenure DX. It says that wmp9 must be installed to run.

even if a wmp reliant program isnt running will wmp folder refuse to delete?


----------



## grimreapor (Jun 28, 2004)

yes i think it will because the system knows a program needs it to run so it wont allow you to remove wmp9 just try removing sonic temp to see what happens


----------



## Skudge (Dec 7, 2002)

Ive tried removing sonic but I still cannot delete the WMP folder it says it's currently in use by another program.


----------

